

Erlware:  Open source Elang repo separate from Ericsson - iamelgringo
http://www.erlware.org/erlware/index.html

======
cstejerean
I think the title is misleading. It's not an Erlang repository, it's a
repository of Erlang packages which seems to be a replacement for CEAN (which
is owned by Process One).

